# DSP powered DAC



## Flak (Nov 15, 2013)

During August miniDSP will release a third model in the Dirac Series, the DDRC-22DA, a DSP powered DAC unit.
The digital input section features AES-EBU/SPDIF coax/Toslink and the digital input source can be selected via the front panel or remote control, the analog output section is fully balanced on XLR connectors.

Needless to say the Digital Room Correction solution is Dirac Live as the series name implies.
https://www.minidsp.com/dirac-series/ddrc-22da

:nerd: Flavio


----------



## jaguar717 (Sep 8, 2014)

So it's a DAC + preamp, right? Or is it intended so you can use with or w/o another volume control?


----------



## Flak (Nov 15, 2013)

Hello Jaguar,
these are the info that I have from the miniDSP documentation in my hands... 

The digital input source can be selected via the front panel or remote control (not supplied)
Please note that a PC is initially necessary to perform acoustic measurements and generate the Dirac Live digital room correction filters, it can then be disconnected.
I think that the output volume can be adjusted from the front panel or by remote control as in the other Dirac Series units but if interested you'd better doublecheck by asking here: http://www.minidsp.com/forum/dirac-series-support
With the other Dirac Series processors many standard and programmable remote control units can be used so I imagine the same applies for this new unit. 
If that is the case instead of adding another remote the processor can “learn” the control codes of your current infrared (IR) remote if it supports one of the following remote control codes:

NEC, Sony, Philips RC6, Apple Remote

Input/output resolution 24 bits
Maximum input sample rate 216 kHz
Internal operating sample rate 96 kHz
Output sample rate 96 kHz

 Flavio


----------

